# Get rid of side lights



## joecaption

Got a picture?
Simplest way would be to change out the side lights to a different style you like better.
Most company's offer a dozen or so different styles.
It would also workout better for you if you want to go to one side light or no side light to remove what you have and reframe for a whole new unit, instead of just changing out a slab door and be stuck with trying to remove and weather proof where the old light was.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Most folks, in this scenario, are trying to open the walls up and not close them in.

Are you worried about something in specific? Most folks prefer the look of a sidelite and want the extra glass. 

Whatever trim details and carpentry is require to close up that space would probably be offset by the cost of the door with the sidelites in this case.


----------



## msaeger

I think I would prefer the look of one side light to two but I don't know if that would look bad. Also the side lights seem to be a poor insulation point. I would get a whole new door unit regardless of the configuration I do hate the way this one looks and it's leaky. 

I would need to reframe for a new unit if I did get a different configuration I don't think the framing and interior would be that big of a deal but the exterior would be a lot of trouble with the vinyl siding. It's not like I could just stick 12" pieces in there to fill the space so I was trying to think of something else that could cover the outside.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Side lites have little to no impact in overall sealing and only the R-value impact of the glass vs the insulated door sections.

You could have a French sidelite and you could also go with a larger door and side lite and go with 1 instead of two.


----------

